# AURORA & TYCO Slotless



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Dear all ;

TYCO (TCR) & AURORA (Speed steer)both used the same basic chassis at times for their slotless systems .Aside from the steering systems (Aurora'a was easily damaged) of which TYCO was superior)both chassis & parts are interchangeable aside from mountings.
The Aurora Speed steer cars can be used but you need to widen the front bumper of the chassis with plastruct so it is as wide as that of the TYCO TCR
chassis for it to work properly on the TCR track.
TYCO TCR cars had little flags that said "TCR" on the bodies.I used the A & B stickers from the VHS cassettes so the "A" & "B" cars were easily differentiated.
TYCO TCR is still the best system as far as I am concerned.

Regards, :dude: Neal


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

cool info! i never tried tcr slotless cars before. maybe one day!!

Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a HUGE box of Tyco TCR track, power packs, etc. that I just re-discovered while in the attic last week.

At one time I had a big layout set up in the attic where I used to live and they were fun, but I really do not envision setting up another layout, so they will have to go.

If there is any interest here, I can get the box down, inventory it, etc. It will be heavy, so be forewarned on shipping.
If not here then of to ebey it goes.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Neal, really cool info. I never noticed that.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

well done!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That i s l i k e C r a z y... Very cool that they are like twins and stuff, Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The tyco slotless stuff performs great but the bodystyles are limited since its only the narrow bodies and most needed special standoffs to fit properly, or the short wheelbase/wide tab bodies. Ideal tcr cars arent as fast, but have some cool bodystyles.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> The tyco slotless stuff performs great but the bodystyles are limited since its only the narrow bodies and most needed special standoffs to fit properly, or the short wheelbase/wide tab bodies. Ideal tcr cars arent as fast, but have some cool bodystyles.


Thats why I bought a $#!+-load of them in the 90's real cheap & mounted them on Either TOMY G+ or TYCO [email protected] wide chassis's !

Neal :dude:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I've tried a couple times to figure out a way to get a guide pin into a slotless chassis. I got the front end glued in place so it stays straight, I just haven't figured out the best way to install a guide pin.
I've only tried running the TCR cars for a little while. It seems that you really need to learn how much speed you need in order to switch lanes - too slow and your car dies between lanes.
It's also too bad that the front wheels always need to point either left or right. That means you're dragging the fronts around as you race.
One other thought. I think Tyco missed a great opportunity to create the ultimate Jam car - a school bus with flashing lights. Get behind one of those and you're going nowhere.

Joe


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

grungerockjeepe said:


> The tyco slotless stuff performs great but the bodystyles are limited since its only the narrow bodies and most needed special standoffs to fit properly, or the short wheelbase/wide tab bodies.


Tyco did release pan chassis TCR cars. A generic silver tbird, #8 TCR tbird, #3 Goodwrench and #4 Kodak.

I am not sure what you mean by standoffs.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I've tried a couple times to figure out a way to get a guide pin into a slotless chassis. I got the front end glued in place so it stays straight, I just haven't figured out the best way to install a guide pin.
> I've only tried running the TCR cars for a little while. It seems that you really need to learn how much speed you need in order to switch lanes - too slow and your car dies between lanes.
> It's also too bad that the front wheels always need to point either left or right. That means you're dragging the fronts around as you race.
> One other thought. I think Tyco missed a great opportunity to create the ultimate Jam car - a school bus with flashing lights. Get behind one of those and you're going nowhere.
> ...



Joe,
Getting the guidepin in is easy. Use the center pickup area and just force in an Original G-plus guidepin and then glue it in place.

I have one I did years ago and it works great. The biggest thing to get used to is no brakes!
And I mean they roll forever. Lots of fun once you get the hang of it.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> Joe,
> Getting the guidepin in is easy. Use the center pickup area and just force in an Original G-plus guidepin and then glue it in place.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


Keith,
I will give that a shot. Thanks for the tip.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I had a Speed Steer set back in the day. Blue #9 Firebird, yellow/orange BMW with that big ol' Superbird-style wing. Still have the bodies, which are mostly there and make decent runners, and little remnants of the chassis scattered through parts boxes. I did have a guide pin jammed in one of them at one time... it was off-center, if I remember right. Keith, I do remember that they roll forever and ever, like you said...

More recently I picked up a Mercury Stocker... looks similar to the Wood Brothers livery, if I'm not mistaken, and I believe it has an Ultra 5 chassis under it. Dunno if it runs, I bought it for the body...

--rick


----------

